# How Low on Bench Press?



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

On the downward phase of bench press (be it flat, incline or decline) should the elbows go beyond the level of the body or only as far as level?

I think I have read somewhere that lowering the bar should be to elbows level with body but cannot accurately recall where or indeed IF I read it. I may have dreamt it!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You probably read it here, you didn't imagine it. THere was a thread last week on it as a result of a guy getting a shoulder injury, use the search engine and you will find it.

SD


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Full range - let the bar lightly touch your body so that you are doing the whole exercise and use the same (full) ROM every time. Make sure you are using a weight which YOU can control and manage without injury. If an exercise is uncomfortable/painful with the full ROM, work on your flexibility and use light weights to start with.

Just IMO of course.

The half rep heros will be along shortly to tell you why I'm wrong


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

big said:


> Full range - let the bar lightly touch your body so that you are doing the whole exercise and use the same (full) ROM every time. Make sure you are using a weight which YOU can control and manage without injury. If an exercise is uncomfortable/painful with the full ROM, work on your flexibility and use light weights to start with.
> 
> Just IMO of course.
> 
> The half rep heros will be along shortly to tell you why I'm wrong


Ha ha ha, don't get me started Big fella!!!

SD


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

well its been researched all over , but as low as possible as long as you dont get pain IMO is best.........paul chek in one of his wriitings said no lower than upper arm parallel

BUT , if i work with D bells it allows for a full range of motion because of the groove i work through, but i physically cant come down to my chest with a barbell

.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

big said:


> The half rep heros will be along shortly to tell you why I'm wrong


LMAO


----------



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help fellas. Much appreciate it.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to lower the bar to about an inch above your chest, apparently touching your chest with the bar in powerlifting is a fail.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well if your powerlifting i suppose thats fine but in bodybuilding touching the chest in my opinion is a must i can see why some would not seeing as pushing off the chest is hard


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

IMO stopping an inch of the chest and extending the arms is harder than letting it touch the chest. I do not bounce off my chest by any means, but to change direction "mid-air" rather than having the chest to slightly stabilise is much harder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree with touching the chest but not with fully extending the arms by maintaining a small bend in the arms you keep tension on the chest and you save yourself from potentially injuring your elbows


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry Paul, I didn't make myself clear - I just mean extending the arms to raise the bar back to its return point. I also don't lock my elbows. It definitely keeps the tension on the chest and saves the elbow joint!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree with either just touching or falling just short of touching the chest.

Also worth a mention is pause and contract at the bottom position for a superior stretch.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

rottweiler said:


> Aren't you supposed to lower the bar to about an inch above your chest, apparently touching your chest with the bar in powerlifting is a fail.


a visible pause at the bottom of the lift is the requirement, and that pause MUST be on the chest (any air below the bar and you wont get the command to press, and thats a red light)

full ROM all the way, whether the benching is to the belly/sternum/chest/throat

the only time IMO it should be diferant if you are injured or are working partials in a rack or with boards


----------



## mickkeen (Jul 11, 2007)

I was under the impression that if the arms/elbows are lowered lower than the body then the pecs will relax slightlyand the trapezius will come into play instead? So that way your not keeping the the pecs under constant tension?

Im probably completely wrong here so dont have a go at me if i am!


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

TOUCH YOUR CHEST LIGHTLY BUT DO NOT BOUNCE IT OFF YOUR CHEST. AND LIKE PS CARB SAYS, DO NOT LOCK YOUR ELBOWS AND YOU FEEL IT ALOT MORE!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Touch the chest. Just don't pound it off your chest like I see alot of people do. For obvious reasons this can cause injury, but it also is also lazy.

Some people don't have that full range to work with due to injury or various other reasons, so they may not be able to bring the bar down all the way down. This is better than nothing, but isn't going to get the full effect of the exercise.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

How low you go depends on your body type IMO.

An ecto with a very small chest and long arms may find it difficult to touch the bar to there chest. And it may even be asking for trouble to do so. IMO of course.

For the majority tho, lighty touching the bar to your chest is the way to go imo.


----------



## louis crawley (Dec 11, 2006)

hey i done a shoulder injury that way had to go physio and all sorts never again take it easy on how low you go although the further you go the better the gain


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

deeper stretch in the pecs = deeper contraction in the pecs = more fiber activation, especially the big white fast-twitch fibers that are most conducive to growth.

In my opinion one must always touch the bar to the chest, and don't make the transition back up to quick, or you will eventually hurt yourself. if it hurts too much to touch the bar to the chest, chances are you have to widen your grip.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

andr0lic said:


> deeper stretch in the pecs = deeper contraction in the pecs = more fiber activation, especially the big white fast-twitch fibers that are most conducive to growth.
> 
> In my opinion one must always touch the bar to the chest, and don't make the transition back up to quick, or you will eventually hurt yourself. if it hurts too much to touch the bar to the chest, chances are you have to widen your grip.


Sorry to disagree andr0lic but fibre activation is dependant only upon load not stretch. If you stretch your pecs you move them into their weakest range and you have to take the weight down or rely heavily on the anterior delts to help raise the bar the first few inches. Keep the benching range in the strongest portion of the pecs contraction and not only is it safer but you can up the poundage which directly increases fibre activation.

Touching the bar to the chest is fine, but it doesn't work for everyones physique, a large barrel chested bencher will not even get his elbows to parallel let alone beyond, genetically this is the best shape for benching. Noob or young benchers with little chest development will find if they touch there chests then their elbows will be well beyond parallel and into a region where a rotator cuff tear is a definate risk.

hth

SD


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

SportDr said:


> Touching the bar to the chest is fine, but it doesn't work for everyones physique, a large barrel chested bencher will not even get his elbows to parallel let alone beyond, genetically this is the best shape for benching. Noob or young benchers with little chest development will find if they touch there chests then their elbows will be well beyond parallel and into a region where a rotator cuff tear is a definate risk.


I agree, that is basically what i posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Sorry to disagree andr0lic but fibre activation is dependant only upon load not stretch. If you stretch your pecs you move them into their weakest range and you have to take the weight down or rely heavily on the anterior delts to help raise the bar the first few inches. Keep the benching range in the strongest portion of the pecs contraction and not only is it safer but you can up the poundage which directly increases fibre activation.
> 
> Touching the bar to the chest is fine, but it doesn't work for everyones physique, a large barrel chested bencher will not even get his elbows to parallel let alone beyond, genetically this is the best shape for benching. Noob or young benchers with little chest development will find if they touch there chests then their elbows will be well beyond parallel and into a region where a rotator cuff tear is a definate risk.
> 
> ...


 Yes, you are right. I was wrong to say that selective fiber activation was dependant on stretch, but let's not throw the whole idea of a max stretch position on the bench out just because of that fact.

While heavy weight is of course going to stimulate the most fibers, what I've found is that lightening the load a bit and getting down into that stretch position does let you activate areas of the fibers that will not be as directly recruited by sticking to a semi-stretch turnaround. Even if you're using maximal weight, Your not going to be able to hit that part of your chest(specifically on inclines) that one can only really feel contracting when you get that bar down to your chest. So while keeping the weight at its maximum may stimulate more fibers to a greater degree as youve stated, would it not be wise to add in some(only slightly) lighter work at the max stretch point to recruit certain areas of the pectoralis in a concentrated manner? The paradox is that even though the load is lighter, the stretch position allows for maximal development of these areas that are not activated as strongly when a lifter stays out of that zone.

As far as the delts coming into play, that may be, but look at it this way. The higher you get in the concentric movement, the more your triceps come into play. The lower you can get the more they will be less of a factor, forcing your pecs to bear the brunt of that weight. if load alone was sufficient for complete development, then wouldnt quarter presses with big weight give us all huge armor plated chests bursting with muscle from top to bottom? of course not. I realize that at the semi-stretch point there may be maximal activation, but that does not mean one should neglect the unique stimulation of full range pressing(except as stated those who have mechanical handicaps for various reasons).It's only dangerous IMO if too heavy a weight is used, or if proper attention to form is neglected. I have always benched this way, and although my numbers may not be very high for my weight, the bodypart I always get complimented on the most is my chest. And I didn't always have a very good chest either.

IMHO there is no better way to completely develop the upper pecs than with max stretch inclines. Vary your hand position until it is comfortable for you but at least give it a try.

..Not to mention the fascia stretching to allow for more growth, and the possible igf-1 release and hyperplasia that extreme stretching is believed to cause... miss out on that?...not a chance.

I may not be a sports doctor, but just because someone holds that title does not mean that their authority is absolute. And I say that with the utmost respect for the good doctor.:crazy: just kiddin doc. Thanks for pointing out my error to me with courtesy. There is nothing I appreciate more than cordial manners. 

-Andy


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i actually train the part of the movement all the other guys in my gym miss out

touch the chest up about 8 inches then back down i feel this keeps continues tension on the pectorial muscles

they all come down till about 8 inches away from there chest and press the lock out?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> I agree, that is basically what i posted earlier in the thread.


Yep you did, sorry bully I didn't read the whole thread.

SD


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

No worries buddy, you explained it better than me anyway


----------

